# A few from last night



## Gaducker (Jul 11, 2010)

Jake shot these all by himself last night.


----------



## Hard Core (Jul 11, 2010)

Congrats to him and you. I can't wait for my two to start going with me.


----------



## Michael (Jul 11, 2010)

Why's Jake look so mad


----------



## Gaducker (Jul 11, 2010)

Cause the shovel is in the back ground and the garden was waiting on him. And it was hawwwt.  Thats the serious bow fishin face, kinda like a poker face.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jul 11, 2010)

sweet!!!  Its tough this time of the year.......I've decided to take a break for a couple weeks.......Hopin a COLD front will move in. lol


----------



## Michael (Jul 11, 2010)

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> sweet!!!  Its tough this time of the year.......I've decided to take a break for a couple weeks.......Hopin a COLD front will move in. lol



Ya'll come on up to the Savannah River Shootout this weekend. The water coming off the bottom of Clarks Hill is always COLD!


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jul 11, 2010)

Sulli was tellin me about that a week or so ago. I'll probably have sit this one out.....wedding anniversary is this next weekend, that may not float well with the mrs.  Good luck to ya'll though


----------



## bullardsls1 (Jul 12, 2010)

good shooting


----------

